#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE- Mains 2016 Confirmation & Updation of Board's Roll number

## amos.0119

All the candidates who appeared in JEE (Main) - 2016 are informed that the boards’ result data of 2014, 2015 was uploaded on the website at the time of online application form submission of JEE (Main) – 2016 and roll number data of 2016 of the boards was uploaded at the time of downloading admit cards of JEE (Main) – 2016. The roll number/name of the board/year of passing class 12th filled by the candidates in the online application form of JEE (Main) – 2016 (at the time of submission of application form and again confirmed at the time of downloading admit cards) was duly verified with the concerned boards’ data. On the basis of this mapping, the board marks of the candidates will be taken from the result data of concerned board and 40% weightage of board marks normalized on percentile basis will be calculated accordingly for preparing All India Ranks of the candidates.


In case of candidates, appeared in improvement, who have provided the roll numbers of class 12th of both the years, the better overall result will be taken from the result data of concerned board. Therefore, the practice of confirmation of board’s roll number filled by the candidates will not be applicable for JEE (Main) – 2016.


All the Boards were informed to complete the process of re-checking/re-totaling/reevaluation of board marks and submit the final data to CBSE by 10th June 2016 and some of the boards have already submitted the result data to CBSE. Further, it is informed that increase in board marks due to re-checking/re-totaling/re-evaluation will be considered only if the revised result data is received from the concerned board before declaration of All India Ranks of JEE (Main) - 2016. The e-mails or letters sent by the candidates regarding increase in board marks will not be entertained so the candidates are advised to request the concerned board to send the revised result data to CBSE at the earliest, if not sent by the board earlier. Thereafter, the request for considering revision of All India Rank of JEE (Main) – 2016 on the basis of increase in board marks will not be entertained for whatsoever reason.





  Similar Threads: JEE (Mains) Confirmation of Class 12th Marks from various Board  extended again JEE Mains 2014:Confirmation of Class 12th /Qualifying Examination. Marks Received from various Board. What will be my rank in JEE mains with board marks? I got 211 marks in jee mains 2013 and 97% in AP board of education

----------

